# Need a game in Grimsby, North East Lincolnshire



## ClumsyNinja (Apr 13, 2004)

My names Kris, i have been playing Dnd for two years,

I am very enthusiastic and I can roleplay pretty well

I will be moving from Maidstone Kent to Grimsby North East Lincolnshire, and i badly need a game to go to... Please reply if you can help...


----------

